# Good outdoor 3D arrows



## ethantj97

Hey everyone. I was wondering what everyone was shooting for some outdoor arrows. I currently have been shooting some of last years Easton Fatboys for the bigger diameter but they don't group as well as I know some of the smaller diameter arrows could at 40-50 yards. The owner of the bow shop I shoot from has told me that he used some Easton 3d lightspeeds for years and has had great success. Anyone else have the same experience or better luck??


----------



## ar1220

Lightspeeds are very good arrows if your wanting to stay with a larger dia arrow and Easton I would give the superdrive a look.if your interested in another brand I would give black eagle a look and there ps 23 or 26 for a large dia arrow.or a carnivore for a standard dia


----------



## powderedtoastma

I've always just used Gold Tip XT's. My Easton Axis can bottlecap at 40 if I do my part.


----------



## ethantj97

Have either of you ever used a vinyl wrap for your arrows on a launcher blade? Woukdnt the wraps affect the arrow flight hitting a launcher blade?


----------



## Brown Hornet

A wrap doesn't mess with anything. I've shot wraps for a long time off a blade rest.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harley

Black eagle PS23


----------



## Robspartacus

Goldtip xcutter or SuperDrive 25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob6797

SuperDrive 23!


----------



## ar1220

Don't use a wrap to much of a hassle when it's time to refletch


----------



## ca1224

Black Eagle PS26.


----------



## Padgett

You gotta just get that small diameter group tighter out of your head, we all go through it but in the end when you are dealing with 3d distances 50 yards or less a fat shaft will hit dead on over and over at any of those distances if you are a good shooter. Wind at the asa nationals is a non factor 99% of the time unless you are a pro and in the shoot downs so again fat is good to go.

I am a gold tip shooter and have shot a variety of their shafts and the X-Cutter is a beyond good option. you can build them to around 370 to 380 grains and get up to asa speed limits with a 60 or so lb bow easily. They are beyond tough and accurate and simply get the job done.

I would suggest getting the accupoints in the 100 grain option and 20 grain screw in weights for a total of 120, this helps with glance outs a ton. Also get the gto bushings and gto nocks. They are just a good setup.


----------



## brockbike

As a new archer, what is the best arrows for unmarked distance, what club members are saying is the lightest arrow the better, (Within spine spec) and what of thin arrows?
Thanks


----------



## chiefjason

brockbike said:


> As a new archer, what is the best arrows for unmarked distance, what club members are saying is the lightest arrow the better, (Within spine spec) and what of thin arrows?
> Thanks


The idea there is to correct missing your yardage estimate with arrow speed. It's not a bad idea either. I shot X cutters with lighter points when I shot unknown and I had them cut down some. Now that I'm shooting known I upped my point weight and don't worry too much about arrow weight so I shoot a bit longer arrow. Smaller, lighter vanes can help with that speed. But be aware that some competitions do have speed limits, so you need to know that when you are setting up your arrows. 

If you are just looking for a really light shaft to build on, my daughters shoot Gold Tip Ultralights and they work very well. 

Most of your arrow sites will list the GPI (grains per inch) of the shaft so you can compare weights of the bare shafts.


----------



## IBOHunt3D

I haven't tried a whole bunch of arrows, but the Gold Tip 22's always shot well for me. Used them for outdoor 3D, Field, and indoor NFAA and Vegas faces.


----------



## ESSEJ

I just use the Victory Decimator 350’s, I get them at Dicks for $30 1/2 dz. cheaper and work good for me.. good luck


----------



## Heitarchery

Ive had good luck with victory x ringers, they are discontinued now but im sure the nvx 23s are basically the same


----------



## HighwayHunter

Gold tip x cutters are good all around arrows. I shoot PS26’s only because x cutters are too fast in my set up shooting known. Smaller arrows aren’t any more accurate than fat shafts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BryceWebb119!

Whatever gives you confidence, there are very few people that will be able to definitively say one arrow is statistically from them shooting better and more accurate. Not to mention how you build them plays a huge factor into an arrows forgiveness and accuracy


----------



## 1tiger

brockbike said:


> As a new archer, what is the best arrows for unmarked distance, what club members are saying is the lightest arrow the better, (Within spine spec) and what of thin arrows?
> Thanks


victory 3dhv arrows are the best light arrow small diameter if you are shooting unknown distance


----------



## JBell1183

Answered a ton of my questions without me asking. Thanks


----------



## Flukebelly

Sticking with Easton a/c/c/ superlites- they are just too accurate to switch to anything else.


----------



## Broncman

Victory VTac 25 ir VTac 23. No one that I am aware of makes a lighter arrow than the Vtac 23. The Vtac 25 as well. Accuracy is great. I am hitting shafts at 40.


----------

